# Vets in Pas de Calais



## jch07 (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi we are thinking of booking the tunnel for a short break to France over Easter. We travel with our dogs every year in the winter and summer. We manage to get to the vets wherever we are with a bit of pre planning though. 

Can anyone recommend any quick access vets in and around Calais or along the coast either way? 

One day I hope the crossing operators and the government will simplify the procedures further. It would be good to have a walk in facility for travellers at the Calais terminals up to 6 or so hours before!

Regards 
JCH07


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-65376-vets-at-french-channel-ports.html



Also have a look in the Pets forum - more recommendations have been made since Keith's last update.

Dave


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

jch07 said:


> Hi we are thinking of booking the tunnel for a short break to France over Easttryer. We travel with our dogs every year in the winter and summer. We manage to get to the vets wherever we are with a bit of pre planning though.
> 
> Can anyone recommend any quick access vets in and around Calais or along the coast either way?
> 
> ...


6 hours will never happen. 
The reason for the 24hr delay after worming is because that is the time the medication takes to work.
In my experience the vets I have used in France and in Spain have always asked what date and time for the treatment I have wanted put in the passport.
Work that out yourself?


----------



## jch07 (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi

Thanks for the responses. 

It's currently 12 hours now, previously having been 24, before pets can travel. 

Yes all the vets we visit ask the same question about time and so I don't need to work that one out thanks. I just wish to have piece of mind on this occasion as it would be a short trip over an Easter weekend. 

My question related to knowledge of vets where others experience is of easy access. Some vets open different hours on different days. 

Regards JCH07


----------



## Watty47 (Mar 14, 2013)

When you say Quick trip is it less than 120 hours?
Last Christmas we went to Aachen and Valkenburg for a few days.
I had the dog checked here in Manchester 1 hour before we set off for the Eurotunnel Train and drove over to Aachen and surrounding area.
We travelled back and had the dog checked and were on the train within the 120 hours allowed. Might be worth thinking about.


----------



## jch07 (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi

I have missed that completely. Thank you so much for pointing it out. 

That would be the solution for us as we would be returning within 120 hours. 

Regards,
jCH07


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

jch07 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the responses.
> 
> ...


dont know where you got that from .Tapeworm rule is still 24-120hrs unchanged since 2012 see DEFRA website


----------



## jch07 (Sep 28, 2007)

I stand corrected!!


----------

